# Nazca Fuego video



## steveindenmark (5 Nov 2010)

I am at the final planning stage of choosing my new recumbent. It will be a Nazca Fuego, probably in green.

During my search I came upon this video clip which I think is really well shot and very quickly becoming seasonal.

Towards the end the clip shows how good the Fuego is at going slow in tight spaces.

I hope this works and I hope you enjoy it.

Just click on the start arrow to make it run.


View: http://vimeo.com/2671844


Steve


----------



## Scoosh (6 Nov 2010)

Lovely !

Thanks for that.

[bit chilly though - and frost/ice




scares me .... fallen off my DF too often



]


----------



## Wildduck (6 Nov 2010)

The agility in tight spaces doesn't look like anything I can't do on my Bacchetta Giro 26 ATT. Good luck anyway!


----------



## MartinG (6 Nov 2010)

The Fuego is a lovely bike, but don't expect to weave through tight spaces at low speed immediately (unless you have vastly greater natural talent than I do)! Also, I echo the concern about a 2-wheeled 'bent on anything slippery, if my experience on wet grass was anything to go by! BTW, the Fuego looks good in green, doesn't it (mind you I think mine (red) looks the biz too)? I am really glad I went for the SRAM dual drive hub instead of the front deraillieur - being able to shift down while stationary is a real benefit (especially in the early days).


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Nov 2010)

Change of plan on the Fuego.

It was going to be between the Fuego and the Bacchetta Giro 26 ATT and the Bacchetta has won.

Luckily, people in the know watch what I write and are happy to advise me and I am grateful for that.

But it is sods law that I cannot find one just sitting in a shop in the UK at the moment.

Steve


----------



## scotbiker (8 Nov 2010)

Have you checked with the UK Bacchetta importer Cyclecentric? 

The ATT model isn't on their webpage but you could give them a call on 01954 782020 and ask if they have one. They offer test rides or they did a few years ago when I enquired.

Could also try Kevin at D-Tek 0135 364 8177.


----------



## Wildduck (13 Nov 2010)

Ditto. Try Cyclecentric. I understand they are the importer for the UK.

Just about to go and check mine over before a tea run late morning/afternoon. Would have done a DIY audax today but weather was a little hit and miss on the south coast here this morning. Not that it looks good for late afternoon for the journey home.....


----------

